# Ruu?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

What exactly is the difference between the full ruu and the radios? Is the full ruu just both radios rolled into one for convenience or is it a term used more for unrooted phones? I don't really get it. When I want to flash a new radio I just go find what I want and flash them individualy
sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

The full RUU contains everything the device needs - radios, operating system, kernel, etc.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I gotcha so if I wanted to get back to stock I would just flash an ruu?

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I gotcha so if I wanted to get back to stock I would just flash an ruu?
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


Correct.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I gotcha so if I wanted to get back to stock I would just flash an ruu?
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


Basically yeah.

sent from my bolt


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool thanks fellas

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------

